# my P seems sick



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Guys my P seems to not be feeling well. He is ver inactive. his colors are good and all the rest but he is very inactive.
He usally freaks out when i do something with his tank but the last 2 days he dosent react. in fact i put down a stick in his tank and touched him a bit with it but still no real reaction. the only reaction i got was when i changed some water. then he became a bit skittish, but otherwise he's no doing anything. he even is a bit reluctant to eat. wut do u guys think?
my teacher thinks that it could be that he hasent gotten enough vitamins. but he wont eat his pellets. so how am i to get more vitamins in him if he wont eat?


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

I don't think its a vitamin issue. I think your scaring the SH!T outta that poor thing... It is probally stressed and poking it with a stick is not going to make it get any better.
you must let it get used to its surroundings, for quicker results make surroundings as natural as possible and dim the lights and no sudden movements in front of the tank...


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Listen i doubt thats the issue. in that case its might wierd.
This is a recent problem!
and ive had him for OVER 3 or even 4 months


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Perhaps, him being lonely starts to get to him now (I know you've heard it before, but solitary pygo's are often very lethargic, inactive nad just plain boring...)

I don't know what you usually feed your little guy, but you could try injecting shrimps or fish fillets with a little liquid vitamin (suitable for fish, of course), or make you're own cubes by mixing fish, veggies, shrimp, vitamines and other stuff with gelatine: and freeze this concoction, and try to feed it to your fish...

Good luck!

btw: my reds, even though they're in a group of six, have their very inactive and even skittish days, very different from their normal behaviour. Perhaps it's just a phase, but keep a close eye on it!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Seems like a mood problem and not a disease issue. I would look into getting a few more fish to keep him company...


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

yea, i think he is sad, he wants to play with other fish, not your stick. Why you pokw him anyway?

Get him like two more fishes


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

SnowCichlid said:


> I don't think its a vitamin issue. I think your scaring the SH!T outta that poor thing... It is probally stressed and poking it with a stick is not going to make it get any better.
> you must let it get used to its surroundings, for quicker results make surroundings as natural as possible and dim the lights and no sudden movements in front of the tank...


 I agree with snowcichlid, I don't think poking it with a stick will help at all, I think it might help to add new fish to its tank if you can't fit more piranhas, try other things like danios, silver dollers, neons and other tetras or other cheap fish.
or cheer it up with a betta.

oh, and just because you have had it for 3-4 months doesn't mean jack sh*t!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I had my RBs and my Rhoms for 4-5 months and they do often get bored (one time I actually put my hand in the Rhom tank to hold and pet it without any signs of care). Just like humans they do need a little extra excitment in their lives and usually go through a phase of hunger strikes and mood swings. P's are known to do that. Add a little decor here, vunerable friends there (no poking with a stick, lol), and say your prayers and take your vitamins, bruther!!


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

He's back to normal now guys!!!!!
last night i put my hand on the side of the aquarium as i do sometimes, then i happened to remove it to fast and WWWWRRROOOOOOOOMMM
He zipped of into another corner as he used to :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

make sure that your nitrite levels are low! why because when i first started with three little p's they were always skidish then one day i went by the tank and there was no movement in there i was really happy i thought that they were getting used to me.but it was a sign of extremly high nitrite i didn't realize it till there was two of them dead







probably not your problem as you seem to no enough about p's but i just thought i should let you no hope he is cool







but you should get him a couple more buds


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

Markosaur said:


> He's back to normal now guys!!!!!


 Glad to hear it


----------



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

put alot of plants and places for him to hide in and leave him alone , oh yea and stop hitting him with a stick


----------



## 1305 (Aug 25, 2006)




----------

